# no sound from the hive?



## wltwine (Oct 13, 2009)

What you need is a stethoscope, put it up to the hive give it a tap and you should hear some buzzing, if you don.t hear anything it probably died.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

Two years ago I had a hive i couldn't hear a peep out of for a month, when I went in to take a look in March it had a pretty healthy population and was ready to go. if the bees are clustered tight in the middle of the hive you may not be able to hear them, don't give up hope.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with Hawkster,

My hives typically do not make a warning buzz if someone taps their hive in winter. Might be best to just wait. Do you think they could be critically low on stores?

Shane


----------



## stella379 (May 9, 2012)

We had a pretty warm day in MA last week,(52 in central ma) Did you see any bees out flying?


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Think of this, if the hive has died, there is nothing that can be done at this time.... Try to wait until a 60 degree day and open the top... That being said, I put my ear to my hives and listen about 1-2 times per winter. So far, out of 12, I have lost 2.... 

Good Luck.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

The tapping and listening test is extremely accurate based on my experience, 9 times out of 10 if you tap and don't hear anything they are dead. Even a very small cluster the size of a tennis ball will make enough noise for you to hear with your ear tight against the side of the hive or near an entrance, upper or lower. You can always take the outer cover off and put your ear on the inner cover hole too. Obviously don't try listening through any insulation on the hive. John


----------



## dvdksslr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who offered advice. I tapped and i waited and I watched and finally opened and unfortunately I found a dead hive. I am assuming they lacked sufficient stores of honey as i found only a few patches of honey comb spread out over 3-4 bars. I have ordered a new package. I have several bars with comb that appears to have never been filled and others with brood remains. When I start the new package I am assuming I should give them several of the bars with the clean comb. What about the comb with the brood remains? Will they clean them out? Thanks


----------



## wltwine (Oct 13, 2009)

The bees will clean the comb, I say give them the comb... Just a thought.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

For anyone else reading (sorry Op...) No need for speculation--just crack open the top and take a quick look in--even if its cold the hive should only be open for 30 seconds.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

There is no such thing as a live hive that doesn't make noise when you tap or knock on it, they all buzz, just put your ear tight to the side and listen, if you have hearing problems I can understand maybe not hearing anything, but normally it is fairly easy to hear them. John


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

sorry JMGI i have very good hearing and my experience differs...


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh well, there's always someone...


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

jmgi said:


> There is no such thing as a live hive that doesn't make noise when you tap or knock on it, they all buzz, just put your ear tight to the side and listen, if you have hearing problems I can understand maybe not hearing anything, but normally it is fairly easy to hear them. John


Perhaps it is a local thing.  When my bees are clustered in the winter, they do not make a warning buzz the hive is tapped on. That is just my experience.

Shane


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have 20000 hives and only one of them will buzz in the winter... and they are all alive. The one that buzzes is probably Africanized I think though... The rest all survived CCD and one of the side effects of survival is that they go deaf and then they cant hear you knock.... so.....


----------



## dvdksslr (May 5, 2012)

I understand that I can put the comb with brood remains and uncapped nectar back into my hive when the new bees are established and they will clean it. Until then should I keep the comb in the freezer?


----------

